
From a startup in Vietnam: Asking for feedback on our prouct - anha
https://antbuddy.com/
======
anha
Hi guys,

We're a startup in Vietnam. We've developed a unified communication tool for
small business. You can see us as a combination of Slack and Skype, and we're
free. All essential communication needs like chat, call, conference call,
video call (1:1), file shared, cloud storage, and search are free. We'd like
to ask you guys to try it out and give us feedback to improve the tool
further. Thank you very much.

An.

------
BPm
First impression: it looks very much like Slack and I don't see where it
explains it is a combination of Slack and Skype? There's no mention of
conference call and video call.

~~~
anha
Hi, my apologies. The landing page is being updated to reflect all the
changes. But AntBuddy is a working tool with all the features I listed. Thank
you for your time. We'll focus more on the landing page.

------
bruceb
The video has no audio. Leaving me to figure out what is going on. If you are
asking me to invest my time watching don't ask me to do extra work.

~~~
anha
Hi, my apologies. The landing page is being updated. We've focused on the
features of product and somehow neglected how we present it to world. We're
still on the learning curve. Thank you for your time. We're fixing these
problems at once.

~~~
bruceb
My comment was meant to be helpful, reading it again seems a little harsh in
tone. Good luck

